# Here are SIGMA’s three new full-frame mirrorless camera lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 10, 2019)

> SIGMA is getting ready to announce three new lenses for the Leica SL and Sony FE full-frame lens mounts. There are rumours these lenses will also be announced for Canon’s RF mount, but we haven’t seen solid confirmation for that as of yet.
> 
> SIGMA will be announcing the following lenses shortly.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## KT (Jul 10, 2019)

Is it 12-24 or 14-24, the leaked pictures clearly says 14-24???


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 10, 2019)

I think DN is for crop sensor bodies and not FF.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 10, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> I think DN is for crop sensor bodies and not FF.


DN is for mirrorless cameras with short flange focal distance in general.
The Addtion of DC (for crop) or DG (for FF) is the important part.


----------



## Tom W (Jul 10, 2019)

I wonder if they are built from-the-ground-up for the short flange distance, or are just redesigned mounts for existing full-frame lenses. The 12-24 f/2.8 comes to mind.


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 10, 2019)

If SIGMA 35mm f/1.2 will be released for Canon RF in the future with optimization (different optical formula) for RF Mount, it will have significant space, or may be IQ, to improve.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jul 10, 2019)

A 35 1.2 on a Canon RP would be very nice indeed!


----------



## mclaren777 (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm definitely not thrilled about the aperture rings.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2019)

mclaren777 said:


> I'm definitely not thrilled about the aperture rings.



Why? I'm not being snarky; just curious.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jul 10, 2019)

mclaren777 said:


> I'm definitely not thrilled about the aperture rings.



Does the Leica mount still have a mechanical linkage: It looks like there is a flippy lever on the back of the lenses which would answer why the aperture rings for the Leica at least. Otherwise no real reason for them for canon at least as that is controlled by the camera or multifunction control ring.
Who knows.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Jul 10, 2019)

chrysoberyl said:


> Why? I'm not being snarky; just curious.



I think it's a good thing. Coming from someone whose been using the Control Ring (CR) adaptor, I would be bummed to loose the ability to control part of the Exposure Triangle on the lens barrel. I currently have the CR set to control the ISO, but I could easily get used to mapping it to the rear thumb dial given that the Sigma lenses have dedicated aperture rings (small compromise). This makes the Sigma lens even more attractive to me!

Another observation: I wonder if all the Art series lenses will have the AFL button - just below the AF switch.


----------



## shakedong93 (Jul 10, 2019)

So excited for The RF lens!! Will it have IS ?


----------



## Saitir (Jul 10, 2019)

mclaren777 said:


> I'm definitely not thrilled about the aperture rings.


Aperture rings almost certainly mean they want to target film makers more than stills photographers.
Look at the geared ridges on the focus and aperture rings. I'm honestly surprised there's no t rating on them.


----------



## flip314 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sony Alpha Rumors is reporting a $600 price for the 45mm 2.8... And people call Canon lenses expensive! That's ridiculous for an f2.8 normal lens.


----------



## Mistral75 (Jul 10, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Sony Alpha Rumors is reporting a $600 price for the 45mm 2.8... And people call Canon lenses expensive! That's ridiculous for an f2.8 normal lens.


It's not exactly a $600 price, it's a ¥64,800 Japanese price, with the 8% Japanese VAT included, the dollar conversion of which gives $600.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 10, 2019)

I wonder how many of the L mount they will sell.
Personally, I can't see too many Leica owners buying Sigma and the Panasonic FF won't sell in huge quantities either.


----------



## flip314 (Jul 10, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> It's not exactly a $600 price, it's a ¥64,800 Japanese price, with the 8% Japanese VAT included, the dollar conversion of which gives $600.



OK, so say the US MSRP is $550 or even less.

The exact price isn't the issue. If Canon took the EF 40mm f2.8 STM (currently available for $179), changed it to RF mount, added a control ring (in lieu of Sigma's aperture ring) and sold it for $499 people would lose their shit. Presumably Sigma's optical formula is better, but it's still a physically small lens with relatively small aperture.

The RF 35mm f1.8 IS Macro is only $499, and if history is any indication we should eventually see an RF 50mm 1.8 for a lot cheaper. I don't see how Sigma's lens fits into reality (possibly unless it's a Cine lens as I saw one person speculate, but I haven't heard any real evidence for that)


----------



## Ale_F (Jul 11, 2019)

Are they a real short-flange "new" design or a simple FF SLR lens + a ring?


----------



## max_sr (Jul 11, 2019)

flip314 said:


> OK, so say the US MSRP is $550 or even less.
> 
> The exact price isn't the issue. If Canon took the EF 40mm f2.8 STM (currently available for $179), changed it to RF mount, added a control ring (in lieu of Sigma's aperture ring) and sold it for $499 people would lose their shit. Presumably Sigma's optical formula is better, but it's still a physically small lens with relatively small aperture.
> 
> The RF 35mm f1.8 IS Macro is only $499, and if history is any indication we should eventually see an RF 50mm 1.8 for a lot cheaper. I don't see how Sigma's lens fits into reality (possibly unless it's a Cine lens as I saw one person speculate, but I haven't heard any real evidence for that)



From all we know about the recent Sigma lenses, the build quality will be quite a bit higher than the RF 35mm. And from the pictures you can tell, that there is at least a rubber gasket around the lens mount.
Then there is the fact, that these lenses are announced for the E- and L-mount today. The RF version will most likely come next year. So you're better off just buying the Canon lens, if you need it right now.


----------



## Mistral75 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ale_F said:


> Are they a real short-flange "new" design or a simple FF SLR lens + a ring?


New design.


----------



## Mistral75 (Jul 11, 2019)

US prices have been published by Nokishita Camera:

14-24mm f/2.8 DG DN | Art: *$1,399*
35 mm f/1.2 DG DN | Art: *$1,499*
45 mm f/2.8 DG DN | Contemporary: *$549*.

Source: https://www.nokishita-camera.com/2019/07/blog-post_10.html


----------



## Diko (Jul 11, 2019)

How come there's a

SIGMA 12-24mm f/2.8 DG HSM (Shipping late August 2019)
for RF (eventually), SONY & LEICA and not for EF? :-(
Or DN is really the APS-C? But then they can go more extreme even. And are these ART or not?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> US prices have been published by Nokishita Camera:
> 
> 14-24mm f/2.8 DG DN | Art: *$1,399*
> 35 mm f/1.2 DG DN | Art: *$1,499*
> ...



I knew "12-24" was too good to be true. I mean if they had it at f/2.8, the lens even from Sigma would be $3,000+ or more at least I would assume.

Although 14-24 f/2.8 is still amazing, reminds me of when I used to drool at Nikon's forever.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 11, 2019)

Diko said:


> How come there's a
> 
> SIGMA 12-24mm f/2.8 DG HSM (Shipping late August 2019)
> for RF (eventually), SONY & LEICA and not for EF? :-(
> Or DN is really the APS-C? But then they can go more extreme even. And are these ART or not?



The DN lenses are designed for Mirrorless with short flange focal distance which is why there is no version for any DSLR mount.
_DN DG_ is for FF while crop lenses would have a _DN DC _in the name.

The 12-24mm and the 35mm are Art lenses and the 45mm is from the Contemporary line.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 19, 2019)

sigma posted this on their facebook page, just thought it looks cool 

the 45mm without coating


----------

